# MMI update and Audio Interface



## aljjr2 (Jan 16, 2007)

I have a 2007 Q7 S-Line. It seems Audi did not include the abiltiy to play MP3 CDs on the Q7 in 2007. I am driving a "loaner" 2008, and it plays MP3 CDs, but it also has the Audio Music (Ipod) Interface option installed in the center console. 
Does anyone know whether there is a code update for the Q7 that will allow the current unit to play MP3s. Secondly, is the Audi Music Interface installable as a option afterwards. And, if so will it provide the ability (with the code update) for the player to play MP3 CDs as well.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: MMI update and Audio Interface (aljjr2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aljjr2* »_I have a 2007 Q7 S-Line. It seems Audi did not include the abiltiy to play MP3 CDs on the Q7 in 2007. I am driving a "loaner" 2008, and it plays MP3 CDs, but it also has the Audio Music (Ipod) Interface option installed in the center console. 
Does anyone know whether there is a code update for the Q7 that will allow the current unit to play MP3s. Secondly, is the Audi Music Interface installable as a option afterwards. And, if so will it provide the ability (with the code update) for the player to play MP3 CDs as well. 



There was a silent upgrade to newer hardware around the Oct-Nov build timeframe. If you want to be able to play data CDs in your CD changer, you'll need a new one (and in typical VW/Audi fashion cost a fortune)

AMI retrofits are not currently available. The last time I spoke to AoA about it, I was quoted a timeframe of Q3 '07 (around now). Hopefully they'll be out soon....


----------



## aljjr2 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: MMI update and Audio Interface (mml7)*

Thanks.. the dealer parts said the same.. nothing avail as of yet. I am less interested in the IPOD player than the ability to play MP3 CDs. 6 MP3 CD is all the music I would need.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: MMI update and Audio Interface (aljjr2)*

I have the 2007 Q7 3.6P. And I am able to play MP3 CDs in my CD changer. The built date of my Q7 is 01/07. And I purchased the car couple months ago.


----------



## aljjr2 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: MMI update and Audio Interface (darien)*

correct. As I understand, those 2007 manufactured after 11/06 were upgraded to MP3 CD players.


----------

